# اريد معرفة صناعة الواح الجبس



## bahrainca (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

الى المختصين في المنتدى

ارجو ممن لديهم معلومات عن كيفية صناعة الواح الجبس المستخدمة لاسقف الديكور وحوائط (البارتشن) ان يمدوني بتفاصيل هذه الصناعة 

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bahrainca (12 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو من العارفين ان يمدوني بالمعلومات اللازمه وشكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا bahrainca اعطيكي روابط لمشاركات سابقة واتمنى ان تجدي فيها مرادك  


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7158&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%C8%D3

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2989&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%C8%D3

تحياتي


----------



## محمد الخطيب333 (22 فبراير 2010)

كيفية ومراحل تصنيع الواح الجبس


----------

